# here comes the arabian girl



## arabian girl (Aug 31, 2006)

*hello everyone
here comes the arabian girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am from the kingdom of bahrain an island in the arabian gulf
loved your forum soooooooo much
and i know that i am going to learn alot from you
 my best wishes to you 
i am looking forward to show you our arabian spirit and culture
thanks for accepting me as a friend
arabian girl​*


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to specktra !!


----------



## Janice (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! Very glad to have you here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know for sure there are a few others from Bahrain here, your english is VERY good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for joining us!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 31, 2006)

welcome darling! we look forward to your beautiful words! <3


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 1, 2006)

Bahrain has *WONDERFUL* shopping!

LOVE the Gold suek (spelling????)

Welcome!!!!!!!

I think it's great to have cultured people like yourself here at Specktra.

I especially LOVE seeing the way you decorate yourselves (especially for Weddings, etc.)  I think your people are SO gorgeous!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 1, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

wowwww! from bahrain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sooo glad to have you here!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 1, 2006)

to Specktra! That's a cute avatar


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 1, 2006)

wooowww, so cool to have people from everywhere here! i'm from mexico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice to have you around!


----------



## arabian girl (Sep 1, 2006)

*thank you soooo much my dearest 
for your warm welcoming
nice to know that there are bahraini girls members here and mexican too
so cooool
i wish you can see throu me the arabian world
arabian girl*​


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome!  Its so nice to have you here!!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------

